# WISH family/Goal pictures



## ohMom

Who is who?  and who has made goal?  look here

WISH family photo album - 2006 

Thread of Honor for those who have reached GOAL


----------



## kiyolag5344

Congratulations....
five years, and so many things happened... goals hit...


----------



## dragitoff

How do you post pics on here?  I've reached a goal and found some pics that aren't the best example of that, but definitely show it (especially in my fat face!  lol).


----------



## Dr Gunnie

I know this thread hasn't been posted on in quite awhile, but maybe we can get it going again...

First pic is of the family on our Disney vacation from December 2015, second pic is from March 2017. I was 325lbs in the first pic, 185lbs in the second.






Hoping maybe this can motivate others - I know looking at pics like this helped me when I was in the middle of it all. You can do it!


----------



## pooki1

That is amazing Dr.Gunnie!! I am inspired:] Thank you!


----------

